
Senator Portman Promises to Pass Bills to Harm Tech Companies - lightlyused
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180110/02432738974/senator-portman-promises-to-pass-bills-to-harm-tech-companies-if-they-wont-support-sesta.shtml
======
PaulHoule
"No Bill of Attainder or ex post facto Law shall be passed."

(But I'm sure Jar Jar Binks will vote for it.)

~~~
lightlyused
Portman is not a smart man.

